# Flashbacks



## Charlie Gregory (May 19, 2012)

Flashbacks

It’s funny how things trigger odd memories. When I was on the toilet just now, I saw a tumbler sitting on the washbasin. It reminded me of the time when I had to have a medical before going on the Hull trawlers, way back in the ’50s.
They sent me to see this old quack who had a surgery somewhere off the Anlaby Road. He hands me a specimen jar and says, ‘Go behind that curtain and pee in this.’ Which I did.
Job done, I happened to glance round while pulling up my zip – and found myself standing in a bay window, on view to the passing throng. 
I remember holding up the jar and saying, ‘Cheers,’ to no one in particular before disappearing back through the curtain.

That reminds of a time in Scotland when I worked alongside a MacDonald and a Campbell. If your travels ever took you through the sinister beauty of Glencoe, you will know the story of how the MacDonalds gave a band of Campbells accommodation and hospitality as they journeyed through the Highlands. The Campbells returned the favour by slaughtering the MacDonalds while they slept. So, traditionally, the MacDonalds despise the Campbells.
But these two guys were the best of mates. 
Now, as it happened, this MacDonald wanted to get on to the Cableship Rota. That meant having a medical check-up, which included taking a urine specimen round to the local surgery. But he was a sickly lad. And he knew that his urine would never get through the test. So he got the Campbell to pee in the bottle for him. That did the trick and he came on the rota. 
So we had a MacDonald who went to sea on a Campbell’s pee.

That reminds of a different guy, who had to take a specimen to the same surgery. He had no other option than to ask his landlady if she had something he could pee in. So she gave him an empty bottle that had once contained Johnny Walker whisky. He did the deed, then set the bottle to one side until he had time to make the journey. But when the time came, the bottle had disappeared.
Now it so happened that in those digs there was an alcoholic called Tom Macbeth. And later that same day the landlady found an empty Johnny Walker bottle lying beside his bed...


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Charlie, flashbacks are a constant happening for me, some obscure thought enters the head, triggers another and before you know it I am miles away from the original subject and left wondering how I got there.
This site is one of the most prolific mind benders and flash back igniters that I have ever struck.

Bobyou a


----------



## BenRumson (Oct 11, 2012)

Nice memories Charlie Gregory hahahaha


----------



## Vital Sparks (Sep 19, 2007)

In the 70s I went for an aptitude test and medical at the British Shipping Federation offices on the Broomielaw in Glasgow where peeing in the bottle was done behind a curatain in full view of the building next door. At the end of the medical the doctor said "all fine except your eyesight, do you want your white stick now or later".


----------



## Charlie Gregory (May 19, 2012)

Hi lads. There's something fishy about these medics putting us in windows to pee. Wonder if they were getting back handers from the WI's Penis Spotting Section?
But the chain reaction triggers another memory, about a mate of mine this time. He was a cook in Manchester Royal Infirmary and pulled up his zip too fast after a trip to the toilet. He ended up walking the length of the hospital to A&E, bent double, with his white overall tight round him and his foreskin being chewed by his zip.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

You're quite right peeing in DOS was much more comfortable.


----------



## bobw (Apr 18, 2006)

Varley said:


> You're quite right peeing in DOS was much more comfortable.


Nice one Varley! (Jester)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

(Applause)Bit sharp with that one Varley(Applause)
Nuver bhottle of g-hin dear chap?


----------



## louie the fly (May 9, 2012)

In the days when we still had our great Merchant fleets and there were British ships in ports all over the world everyone sent up to see the doctor was passed as fit. 
Many guys did not come round until two or three days out.


Do not ask for credit as a kick in the plumbs often offends.


----------



## Charlie Gregory (May 19, 2012)

Some of us never woke up at all.


----------

